# IExplore.exe keeps shutting down. ntdll.dll faulty module



## pvanc (May 12, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A10-7800 Radeon R7, 12 Compute Cores 4C+8G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 12231 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 720, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 916 GB (777 GB Free); D: 0 GB (0 GB Free); G: 930 GB (646 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., K30BF_M32BF_A_F_K31BF_6
Antivirus: ThreatTrack Security VIPRE, Enabled and Updated

I keep having Internet Explorer spontaneously shut down intermittently. I ran program and it shows appcrash with Iexplore.exe, showing ntdll.dll as the module at fault . I ran pc cleaning program and reports are that all is clean...does not mention corrupt file ntdll.dll. How can I fix this problem??


----------



## sagar222 (May 13, 2017)

Hi 



The error appears to be caused by the AcroIEHelper.dll, which is a component of Adobe Reader. There may be other files involved though.



Did the start of the problem coincide with any hardware or software change such as installing or updating Adobe Reader or any other software?



Also, does the following help?:



IE > Tools > Internet Options > Advanced > remove the checkmark in front of "Enable thirdparty browser extensions" > OK then restart IE.



If that does not help you can re-enable third partybrowser extensions.



If it does help, you would have to track down the third party browser extension causing the problem, which may the "Adobe PDF Link helper".



Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvanc (May 12, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for response.
I completely deleted the Adobe Reader. I need to keep the thirdparty extensions as I use toolbar for RoboForm and it does not show if that is disabled. Since I have scanned and cleaned the PC and all shows good I had another incidence of Internet explorer shutting down. Here is the log entry for that incident. Again I note the ntdll.dll is the faulting module. I wonder if there is a way to repair just that module?
Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 6/10/2017 12:01:28 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: asus
Description:
Faulting application name: IEXPLORE.EXE, version: 11.0.15063.0, time stamp: 0x5019fe1a
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.15063.0, time stamp: 0xa82cc161
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00050636
Faulting process id: 0x29f0
Faulting application start time: 0x01d2e21bf6fa3538
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report Id: b4ef9291-d960-4074-b448-17779b4c8ac1
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-06-10T19:01:28.576905200Z" />
<EventRecordID>16944</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>asus</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
IEXPLORE.EXE
11.0.15063.0
5019fe1a
ntdll.dll
10.0.15063.0
a82cc161
c0000005
00050636
29f0
01d2e21bf6fa3538
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
b4ef9291-d960-4074-b448-17779b4c8ac1

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## sagar222 (May 13, 2017)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-in...l-to-repair-missing-or-corrupted-system-files

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar222 (May 13, 2017)

Check this

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvanc (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again.
I have done sfc /scannow several times and it shows no problems found. In addition I have done a reputable PC cleaner program and nothing corrupt is found. Have done chkdsk, and many other scans and tests and nothing is ever found to be at fault. But IE keeps shutting down. I will try again to disable 3rd party extensions and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorry to pop in but I've been monitoring this discussion. Have you tried deleting cookies and resetting Internet Explorer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvanc (May 12, 2011)

I routinely delete cookies with CCleaner. I just reset Internet explorer and will see if that does any good. Thanks.


----------



## pvanc (May 12, 2011)

After deleting cookies and resetting Internet Explorer, just had another instance of Internet Explorer stopping with message that it has to close then I can reopen and work with it for awhile then it happens again, round and round. Here is a copy of the log entry for this error. I don't know if I have to be concerned but it is annoying for the stopping to keep happening. There must be a solution for this. I have done everything shown on support pages to fix this and nothing happens to change it. It has been happening for quite some. Does anyone know a fix for this?


----------

